# Why are we still there?



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 29, 2004)

WHY ARE WE STILL THERE?

What should we do?

Maybe we should never have gotten involved.

Every day there are news reports about more deaths.

Every night on the TV are photos of death and

destruction.

Why are we still there?

We occupied this land, which we had to take by

force,

but it causes us nothing but trouble.

Why are we still there?

Many of their people are uncivilized and let's face it......very weird. Why are we still there?

There are more than 1000 religious sects, which we

don't understand.

Why are we still there?

We can't even secure the borders.

Why are we still there?

They are billions of dollars in debt and it will cost

billions more

to rebuild, which we can't afford.

Why are we still there?

It is becoming clear...............



We must abandon California.


Just a joke  I love California!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 29, 2004)

ROFLMAO!  Quick, get out of there!  :roflmao:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 29, 2004)

Can we adopt a scorched earth policy as our exit strategy? :redeme:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 29, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Can we adopt a scorched earth policy as our exit strategy? :redeme:


Heh heh... I'll bet you've just been waiting to use this  looking *annihilating* smiley dude!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's like one of those really cool techniques that only has one application.  You just wait for the day you get to use it 'cause it just looks so cool.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 1, 2004)

Remember that cheesy Kurt Russel movie Escape From L.A.?  The setting was that years before there had been a giant earthquake and CA had broken off...sounds fine to me


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 5, 2004)

It's time to insert an interum leadership! Sorry Arnold.How do we handle the insurgents though?


----------

